# Dog nearly stolen



## ownedbyroxy (Jan 27, 2009)

Me and my daughter (whos 3) took the dogs out for our afternoon walk yesterday. We were walking down the lane and was approached by 2 men. 1 asked how old the dogs were, so i said 11 and 8 months. 1 asked if could pet them, to which i agreed. 1st guy asked if i was interested in mating the collie. I said no, she's 8 months old and is getting spayed ASAP. And that the whippet was already done. (which neither have been). The other guy asked if they're reg, i said no, and were just pets. They then said bye and wandered off in the direction i'd come in. It made me a little nervous, but they'd gone in the oposite direction so I carried on to the field. We got there and after i'd checked that they were nowhere 2 be seen i let both dogs off the lead as normal. Was out there for about 40 mins, i threw the ball for the whippet, she ran off 2 fetch it, and one of the lads from before appears and whistles and calls 'come here'. So the whippet being over-friendly went to see, so i called her back. She completely ignored me (which has NEVER happened before, her recall is 110%). He picks her up and runs to the exit! 
I try rushing over, but cant as i have my 3 yr old with me. So shouts 'my dog, my dog. He's got my dog'. Luckily a chap came on with his GSD (entering the exit the chap is running toward). I'm still shrieking 'he's got my dog'. The guy dropped the dog and ran. 
Luckily both dogs are none the wiser, nor my daughter. 
I just dread to think what had happened for MR GSD man. He even lent me his fone to call police as i'd come out without mine. :no1:
Police were useless, (as i expected). They've made a note of it, but nothing they can do as no crime was actually committed. Just an attempted theft. :bash:
I've now had 2 find another park, which is 20 min walk away. I just dont feel confident there now. And i want the dogs 2 be let off lead 2 get the exercise they need. The whippet is not coming off lead for a while whilst i am confident her recall is back to norm. To top it all, she began her 1st season last nite.
I'm still shocked now. What the bloody hell is this world coming 2 when a young girl cant even walk her dogs without someone trying to steal them!!


----------



## royal_girly (Apr 14, 2008)

where are you located, might be worth cross posting onto the dog boards for people in the area to be extra vigilant!!

Well scary! thank goodness for Mr. GSD! :notworthy:


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

sadly its common, i get asked a lot where i live when i`m out with mine.

your dog would either have been sold on,possibly for a puppy mill, or after you`d put reward posters up you`d have been able to ramson her back from the :censor:

sick :devil:


----------



## ownedbyroxy (Jan 27, 2009)

royal_girly said:


> where are you located, might be worth cross posting onto the dog boards for people in the area to be extra vigilant!!
> 
> Well scary! thank goodness for Mr. GSD! :notworthy:


Have made a poster on comp this afternoon. It's going to the printers tomorrow and will put a few up on trees / lamp-posts. Have also told staff in my local PO and newsaagents, and chemists and chippy. 
It was broad daylight as well! Not even dark. If it hadn't of been for GSD man - i'd never of seen my baby again. She's chipped, but that don't mean i stand a good chance of being reunited. So for now, she's not coming off lead. Poor girl.


----------



## ownedbyroxy (Jan 27, 2009)

pigglywiggly said:


> sadly its common, i get asked a lot where i live when i`m out with mine.
> 
> your dog would either have been sold on,possibly for a puppy mill, or after you`d put reward posters up you`d have been able to ramson her back from the :censor:
> 
> sick :devil:



We norm go about 12-1 ish when its busy. But we'd got delayed so went late. I thought with me fobbing them off by saying they were basically financially worthless it'd put them off. But nope. At least this time there's happy ending. Went to the new park today. Let the collie off (whos a wimp and doesn't stray more than 10 feet away). But made the whippet stay onlead. Felt so sorry for her! I've now got a few weeks with her lead bound anyway with being in season. So can use this to focus on recall.


----------



## JackieL (May 19, 2009)

My god I bet your heart was in your mouth when you saw him with your dog in his arms... 

I was walking our two patterdale terriers last year in nearby woods and a guy who seemed to be just another walker was on my trail, I decided to stop and called my dogs back, he stopped and was just talking to the dogs and asking normal dog questions, he struck me as a gypo... anyway I went to walk on and he asked me if I wanted to sell him my male...? I was like no I don't! I shit myself at that point as I was alone and he could of easily overpowered me and have taken my dog, I grabbed them both and put theyre leads on. I walked back in the direction I came and ran to the car!

I was scared then annoyed, no where near as bad as your situation but still panicked me.

I can't see them two guys striking in the same place twice to be honest, see how you feel in a few days.

You poor thing, thats awful, thank god that person appeared when he did.

Bloody people.... :bash:


----------



## hullhunter (Apr 19, 2009)

its sad to say but that is what scum will do to make a few £££££. they cant go out robbing houses or shops with all the cctv and dna so the easy option is to steel someone's dog. pure scum they all need shooting. gald you got it back thow it could have been a lot worse.


----------



## royal_girly (Apr 14, 2008)

agreed hullhunter!

i've had dogs all my life and the new boy Tank our Bullie is the only one who i've never let off lead in public, he on an extender. Far too easy to be taken when hes too far away to do anything about it. 

We've been stopped in the street by young lads in white vans asking about him and what i paid for him/whats it worth love... doesnt bear thinking about and i dont walk him late in the evening on my own (or on my own at all if i can help it).


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

I had a similar incident with Dharma in our local park a few years back when we were approached by a young man who asked lots of questions about her temperament and if she would bite/fight. Thought he was a tosser but didn't think more of it til he approached her with a small branch and started hitting her to wind her up (imagine me reeling in a long training line with a 45kg bullmastiff on the end at this point). Dharma thought it was ace, playtime, but he then grabbed her and tried to nick off with her, which yanked the line and dislocated my shoulder. He legged in when a woman came to my rescue, but he was well known by the police and the dog and park wardens for stealing dogs and selling them on. By the time each dog was identified as stolen, he didn't have it any more, and there was dog fighting going on in the kids enclosed park. I don't see him about any more but the police did nothing, didn't even take a report despite me needing weeks of physio afterwards. :bash:


----------



## lynette09 (Aug 20, 2009)

what can you do ?---- mirco chip you dog pounds destroy unclaimed dogs within a certain amount of time
and stolen dogs can end up miles away within a short amount of time
----- have your dog neutered/spayed if you have no intention of breeding
yourself ,this way your dog could never be used as a breeding project
-----take photo's of certain scars and marking on your dog to help identify your dog if it gets stolen .
----dont ever leave your dog unattented outside a shop or in a car 
--never leave your dogs in a garden if its easy to gain access
At home -----dont leave your front door unlocked
-----make sure your dogs are safe and secure at night

when out with your dog-----dont tell anyone where you live
---- beware of suspects following you home
----make sure you dog always wears a collar with your surname house number and postcode

if its to late and there taking your dog or its about to happen

--scream and run after them ''theyv stolen my dog'' make everyone you can aware
-- if your on to anyone, get to safty and record yourself on your phone or write it down what they look like in detail while its fresh in your mind .
--take photo of them if possible

i had a lucky escape to on sunday


----------



## skink-king (Sep 2, 2009)

i dont have a dog but people that steal pets are just c:censor:ts


----------



## vonnie (Aug 20, 2007)

That's terrible. You must be really shaken up by it.

I wonder if they had some sort of treat on them, if the whippet normally has good recall.

It makes me realise how naive I am when I read things like this tbh. I never think twice about walking my two in very secluded places and at all hours, day or night. It's very easy to be complacent and imagine that sort of thing wouldn't happen somewhere like this, but then I've been asked by strangers on the beach if one of mine is a pitbull before. I took it to be stupidity. Perhaps it was more sinister than that.

I hope you feel able to go back to your park soon.


----------



## Berber King (Dec 29, 2007)

Pikeys-they go for "fighting" breeds,or lurcher types for hare coursing,terriers for badger baiting.Scum,the lot of them,and well above this countrys law enforcement capabilities.Ive friends in the force and even they dont like dealing with them,they now use "racism" in their defence when nicked.My wife wont walk our Bulldog alone unless in very populated areas for this very reason.


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

The man who tried to steal my dog wasn't a pikey. Close, but no cigar! :lol2:


----------



## ownedbyroxy (Jan 27, 2009)

JackieL said:


> My god I bet your heart was in your mouth when you saw him with your dog in his arms...
> I can't see them two guys striking in the same place twice to be honest, see how you feel in a few days.


Idon't wanna be defeated and give up going there. But on the other hand i don't wanna risk it again. I'm now a lot mmore wary of strangers. And i suppose if they can go ther, whats to stop them going to another park. 



lynette09 said:


> what can you do?


I have already done all these suggestions. They're never left alone. and both chipped and have tags on collars with my postcode, Tel no and my surname. 




vonnie said:


> That's terrible. You must be really shaken up by it.
> 
> I wonder if they had some sort of treat on them, if the whippet normally has good recall.
> 
> ...


I am still shaken up. Made me realise how vulnerable and naive i've always been. Even if i'd had a large dog, i.e Rottie / GSD could still of happened ifdog was soft enough 2 go. The treat had crossed my mind. She never wanders off. 



Berber King said:


> Pikeys-they go for "fighting" breeds,or lurcher types for hare coursing,terriers for badger baiting.Scum,the lot of them,and well above this countrys law enforcement capabilities.Ive friends in the force and even they dont like dealing with them,they now use "racism" in their defence when nicked.My wife wont walk our Bulldog alone unless in very populated areas for this very reason.


It's awful that ur wife cannot walk your dog out alone. Its one of the basic things you can do with your pet, and one of the most enjoyable. But cos of :censor: like this she / and now i dont feel safe.


----------



## Daniel1 (Apr 13, 2009)

Where I live we get travellers knocking on doors to clean windows, cut grass etc.. but I have heard of some eyeing up houses and Dogs too and I have been asked too if Tyson is a fighting/aggressive dog and I just say try breaking in or hoping over the side entrance wall and see what happens they don't and Tyson is wary of strangers but ok if I or my brother introduce you to him.


----------



## ownedbyroxy (Jan 27, 2009)

UPDATE>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


Turns out that the lads who attempted to steal my whippet succeeded in stealing this Staffy pup. 
Police have taken my statement and are 'doing their best' to find the criminals. I won't hold my breath. 
I was lucky. And am very glad the the owners of the staffy have been reunited with their pup. They had posted reward posters all over the estate (they live around the corner from me). 
Am thrilled they have their happy ending. 

Teenagers stole puppy from garden | Staffordshire Terrier | Smallthorne

Staffordshire Bull Terrier pup reunited with family after being stolen | Smallthorne


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

"
"I went to look and saw Eddie through the window. I shouted and he went berserk. It turned out they had bought him on the day he was stolen for £100."
Once the couple found out the dog had been stolen, *they gave Eddie back to his rightful owners and declined the offer of a reward*."


This actually brought a tear to my eye. :blush: Had no idea this was so close until I read the URL of the last link either. :gasp:


----------



## ownedbyroxy (Jan 27, 2009)

LoveForLizards said:


> "
> "I went to look and saw Eddie through the window. I shouted and he went berserk. It turned out they had bought him on the day he was stolen for £100."
> Once the couple found out the dog had been stolen, *they gave Eddie back to his rightful owners and declined the offer of a reward*."
> 
> ...



When the officer told me this i burst into tears!! They paid £100 for a puppy, to then refuse anything back. The officer said that the family that bought Eddie just wanted to see him reunited with his mum. That was all the reward they needed. It sorta put my faith back into humanity a little.


----------



## Schip (Mar 31, 2007)

This sort of thing has been on the increase over the last few yrs. 

The old lady walking a rottie pup with 3 youths trying to steal him, only reason they didn't succed was the local Ice Cream van blocked their exit point and a group of other dog walkers joined in.

Another friends left their 3 goldies tied outside a small loca newsagents insight at all times. Suddenly an OAP was there untying the puppy bitch to take her home, even when the police were called she pulled the old dear act its my dog how could you be so cruel etc. Thankfully all 3 dogs were chipped and registered to friends so a quick scan at the police station sorted it out and the Old dear got arrested.

I NEVER let any of our dogs off the lead, long ball chasing sessions are done at home, a walk is just that a walk on a normal lead, had one friends dog stolen on a flexi lead. Thief had a pair of scissors and cut the lead when the dog was just far enough away, nipped back into the bushes over the fence and away with dog never seen again.


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

LoveForLizards said:


> "
> "I went to look and saw Eddie through the window. I shouted and he went berserk. It turned out they had bought him on the day he was stolen for £100."
> Once the couple found out the dog had been stolen, *they gave Eddie back to his rightful owners and declined the offer of a reward*."
> 
> ...


thats what i call kindness one thing this country needs more of, a boy messaged me the other day saying "send msn" i said "why wassup with your manners dont you know what they are ?! "

wheres my elephant i wonder if that was stolen :Na_Na_Na_Na:



Schip said:


> This sort of thing has been on the increase over the last few yrs.
> 
> The old lady walking a rottie pup with 3 youths trying to steal him, only reason they didn't succed was the local Ice Cream van blocked their exit point and a group of other dog walkers joined in.
> 
> ...


Wow just shows how scummy old ladies are like these days :lol2:

once upon a time young lads helped old ladies move furniture these days they are terrified of being robbed! x


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

quilson_mc_spike said:


> wheres my elephant i wonder if that was stolen :Na_Na_Na_Na:


:gasp: You may be onto something here.

:lol2:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

LoveForLizards said:


> :gasp: You may be onto something here.
> 
> :lol2:


i have an idea who stole it! :whistling2:


----------



## natsuko (Jan 3, 2009)

I'm glad that the GSD guy helped you out, shame the police couldnt do more. Also glad that the staffy pup got returned to its owner that was lovely of the people whom bought it.

I must admit I've noticed that a lot of animals from around where I live are going missing at least 2 staffies have gone from out local Tescos where they were tied up. Its really sad/pathetic that people would do such things.

I dread to think what I'd do if someone tried to nick my dog Ty although they'd have fun if trying to from my property as he has a somewhat aggressive persona to strangers coming into the garden and I think if someone tried to take him away from outside a shop they would only get so far before he'd make a fuss and get away to come home as he even runs home if let off lead when out with OH on his own :bash:


----------



## pebbles (Jul 12, 2006)

This is awful. The thought of someone stealing my dogs really upsets and scares me. When mine go to the park they're always on a lead (not good good recall) Now I shall be more warey if anyone asks any questions about mine.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

In the Lancashire area a man was going round and taking dogs tied outside shops and releasing them in St Helens towncentre, god knows why someone would do this:gasp: Most of the dogs were found and reunited with the owners and they had the man on CCTV but he has never been caught:bash: I never leave my dogs unattended anywhere


----------



## Jacs (Jun 7, 2009)

wow, this thread has really made me think twice about letting my bichon off his lead =/ maybe ill just leave free running to the back garden!!
im glad mr GSD was there to help you, i can only imagine how scared you must have been!!


----------



## Rapps (Sep 27, 2009)

That's a terrifying story, you poor thing! I really had no idea people did stuff like that, I'll have to be more careful.

I'm glad there's none of that sort of thing where I live. Though, I had heard of a few dogs going missing, suspected for dog fighting, the heathens.


----------



## Jacs (Jun 7, 2009)

Rapps said:


> That's a terrifying story, you poor thing! I really had no idea people did stuff like that, I'll have to be more careful.
> 
> I'm glad there's none of that sort of thing where I live. Though, I had heard of a few dogs going missing, suspected for dog fighting, the heathens.


you dont hear of stuff like that in the village where i live... altho there are always pikeys parking their caravans just down the road (always a new set coming into work trying to steal stuff :whip knowing how much chases breed can go for im not even risking it :gasp:


----------



## hullhunter (Apr 19, 2009)

i neva neva have my dog on a lead even when im walking to the park (unless im working her) but this thread has made me think this could be a bad idea. they are pure scum how could some one take someones pet.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

hullhunter said:


> i neva neva have my dog on a lead even when im walking to the park (unless im working her) but this thread has made me think this could be a bad idea. they are pure scum how could some one take someones pet.


 
because to them its just a dog..........and money in their pocket 

they dont think like we do and that our dogs/animals are part of our familes


----------



## Jacs (Jun 7, 2009)

*makes note to walk my dog with my sisters bullmastiff that doesnt like strangers* :2thumb:


----------



## SilverSteno (Feb 12, 2006)

This is terrible! I'm so glad you got your dog back!

These scum need treating like the criminals they are! The police need to grow a pair and clamp down hard on these twisted monsters.

Have you considered trying to team up with other dog walkers when going out? My local park is like a doggy meeting ground and we are regularly joined by other dog walkers and their dogs. There can be 7-8 dogs of different sizes running around at the same time playing together. It's good socialisation for the dogs too.

I must admit, these type of threads are making me increasingly wary or leaving my dog outside shops or even in the park with no one else around!


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

I wont an never have left any of my dogs tied up outside places 

if im on my own and the dogs cant go in then i dont !


it makes me cringe when i see people tie their dogs up outside shops 

i actually stood with a lil yorkie once as the owner had tied her up outside a shop and kids were tormenting her they pushed the button on her extender lead and she near ended up squished in the road 

i sat with her for half an hour while her owner was on a sunbed i just couldnt leave her would have felt awful if i had found out later something terrible had happened to her


----------



## lilollou (Aug 22, 2009)

*microchips*

i have always believed i should get any dogs i have microchipped and a friend of mine agrees.trouble is she got her alsation chipped 3 times.1st time she got her home and found the chip on the carpet after half an hour.2nd time she bled from the chip site profusely and it came out again, 3rd time the vet glued the chip site and she thought "success!" went to scan a week later and chip not to be found anywhere on the body. company wont give money back unless she has her dog x-rayed which costs a hell of a lot more that a £20 microchip to have done! i suggested tattoo id but we have no idea who in the area can do this and again the price will surely be a lot more(but worth every penny) she has her dog scanned anyway every 6 months just to see if the chip is there but has not been found yet. i have taken loads of photos of her patterns and features of the dog for her but i really don't think this is reliable enough but it's a start for the moment.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

lilollou said:


> i have always believed i should get any dogs i have microchipped and a friend of mine agrees.trouble is she got her alsation chipped 3 times.1st time she got her home and found the chip on the carpet after half an hour.2nd time she bled from the chip site profusely and it came out again, 3rd time the vet glued the chip site and she thought "success!" went to scan a week later and chip not to be found anywhere on the body. company wont give money back unless she has her dog x-rayed which costs a hell of a lot more that a £20 microchip to have done! i suggested tattoo id but we have no idea who in the area can do this and again the price will surely be a lot more(but worth every penny) she has her dog scanned anyway every 6 months just to see if the chip is there but has not been found yet. i have taken loads of photos of her patterns and features of the dog for her but i really don't think this is reliable enough but it's a start for the moment.


 
Ear Tattoos are no more painful than a chip. The cost isnt much more than the price of a chip either as its only £25. My first GSD had hers done at 18months. Find the nearest Tattooist here
The National Dog Tattoo Register


----------



## Gemificus (Jan 26, 2007)

I had a dog stolen once, he was a full pedigree black lab, he kept getting out of the house but i always knew i would find him sat outside the shop, got him neutered to try and stop him and it worked for a couple of weeks then one day my brother left the door wide open and he dashed out before i got to him i searched everywhere for days, turns out someone had see him being invited into a passing car and that was it, gone, i told all the vets, police and animal shelters what happened and the police spread the word but his chip still to this day has never turned up, 

my lab now wouldn't leave the house without me trained her as a pup that she not to go anywhere unless she is told otherwise and she barks at anyone she doesn't know until she has met them and played with them few times, she is chipped also but i don't see the point when half the time no one ever scans them 

if every vet checked every chip as standard then maybe some of theses missing pets would turn up, 

I'm very sorry to hear about your encounter's it is a horrible thought to think someone could just grab your dog in front of you and just be off with it


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Gemificus said:


> if every vet checked every chip as standard then maybe some of theses missing pets would turn up,


Well I don't know if the directive has changed, but quite a few years ago at my Cat breed club AGM our vice-president, who is a vet down south and did a lot of work under the "Dangerous Dog Act" came and asked us to make an official complaint to the BVA.

According to what he said, the BVA had instructed vets that if an animal is brought to them for treatment by its owners and during the course of that treatment a chip comes to light that says the animal is registered as belonging to someone other than the person purporting to be its owner, they were not to inform the person in whose name the chip was registered!!!

Now our vice-president was not happy about this, so he asked us as a club to complain to the BVA.

My friend suggested the vet could ring the original owner and say "I don't know where your cat is, but I do know where your chip is" :lol:, but it does make you wonder.

Obviously if a dog is presented to a vet as a stray and the vet is asked to scan for a chip, he can inform the owner where the animal is, but otherwise not.

Now this directive might have changed in the years since this AGM, but I'd be interested to know if any vets on here, such as Debbie, can confirm whether this is still the case.


----------



## Reaper941 (Mar 21, 2008)

There's dogs up here being stolen for fighting with Pitbulls.

They've stolen 5 or 6, including a few cats for baiting.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Emmaj said:


> I wont an never have left any of my dogs tied up outside places
> 
> if im on my own and the dogs cant go in then i dont !


Sadly that is a sign of the times, because when I had dogs I regularly left them sitting outside shops in total safety. Having said that sometimes they were looped over the baby's pram and the baby was left ouside the shop too!!

No way could or would that be done now!!

I'm so glad I'm not young!! I grew up in a world with a lot more freedom than there is now and I wouldn't have changed that!


----------

